# External filter for 28l nano?



## doobiw55 (20 Sep 2011)

Any suggestions to which external filter would be suitable for a 28 litre tank?

I've seen the eheim aquacompact series but by the looks of it you need a lid-less tank which I do not have and I'm unsure If able to convert it to suit a lidded tank?

Any suggestions appreciated  

Tom


----------



## Katch (20 Sep 2011)

i use an eheim 2213 classic.


----------



## amy4342 (20 Sep 2011)

I use a Fluval 105 on my 20l Arc


----------



## si-man (20 Sep 2011)

Eheim 2213 on mine, 27L


----------



## doobiw55 (21 Sep 2011)

Are you able to adjust the water flow rate? 

I've always wanted an eheim filter and I have been looking at the professional 3 for my 260l but I think it's going to take a while till I could afford one . Has any got any reviews on the fluval g3?

Tom


----------



## Cecska (21 Sep 2011)

I use a JBLe900 on my 36L.
Check out the flickr page.


----------



## Katch (21 Sep 2011)

you don't really need to reduce the flow on the 2213, its perfect for that tank size. If you want to tweak it a little you can use a set of double taps and just close one off slightly. I do this when I have fry growing on in the tank (and sponge on the intake)


----------



## Tom (21 Sep 2011)

I use an Eheim Ecco Pro300 on my 25l, but you might be better off with the Pro100 or Pro200


----------



## Maloney (21 Sep 2011)

Hi, I agree with the other posts ,I have a 2213 on a 34 ltr nano, I drilled the holes in the spray bar larger at 1st as it was giving my plants a battering, but it has calmed down loads ,in fact I think i need more flow, and am considering a 2217, so yes the 2213 is a good choice IMO, super silent too, mine is 6 ft from my bed and I cant hear it.


----------



## si-man (22 Sep 2011)

What size did you drill them out to? If I put the spray bar in my 30cm cube, acts like a washing machine and throws the substrate about.


----------



## doobiw55 (22 Sep 2011)

So many to choose from, I will have a proper look tonight.

Thanks for the suggestions 

Tom


----------



## Maloney (22 Sep 2011)

Just opened them up a little ,maybe 5 or 6mm. but it will reduce a fair bit once the filter has been working a while .


----------



## doobiw55 (27 Sep 2011)

What size tubing does the eheim 2213 use? 

Tom


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2011)

> What size tubing does the eheim 2213 use?


12/16


----------



## doobiw55 (28 Sep 2011)

Thanks. Do you no what would be a suitable inline heater would be for this set up? 

Tom


----------



## si-man (28 Sep 2011)

Hydor 200w. They are quite large though so make sure it will fit in the cabinet or wherever its going.


----------



## doobiw55 (11 Oct 2011)

Finally manage to order the eheim 2213 and it's arrived today, I have a bit of cutting to do fit it but all should go well :-/ I have to shorten the spray bar and I have double taps would that be the best way to adjust the water flow or should I make the holes bigger in the the spray bar? as it's only a 28l? 

Tom


----------



## doobiw55 (12 Oct 2011)

Just set the eheim up, I have a horrible rattling noise coming from it when I adjust the flow, why is this? 

Tom


----------



## si-man (13 Oct 2011)

Sounds like not enough water getting to the impellor. You using the spraybar or just the curved output? If spray bar, enlarge the hole sizes a drill bit at a time until you get the right flow. Got mine full blast without spraybar, decent floe just 1 dead spot so going to open up the holes and try from there


----------



## doobiw55 (13 Oct 2011)

Im using the spray bar so I will open up the the holes a couple of mm, I thought this would be the problem. 

Tom


----------



## dw1305 (13 Oct 2011)

Hi all,
You have to open the taps fully. Supposedly as long as the tap on the inlet is fully open the outlet one doesn't need to be, but I've never found this works. 

The filter shouldn't rattle, it may be trapped air, or it maybe an insufficient head between the filter and the tank, the water level in the tank need to be at least 3" higher than the top of the filter (3" head), but at least 6" is better. I the water doesn't flow in as quickly as the impeller ejects it, you get cavitation and the air bubbles formed make the filter noisy. There is a diagram in the instruction manual section on set-up.

I have a 2213 on my tank in the kitchen, and my wife wasn't keen on me drilling holes in the work top, so I stood the filter on the work top and the tank on a polystyrene block to give me enough head. 

To make sure that the filter is full of water before you turn it on, you need to open the inlet tap and let the water fill up the filter body under gravity. You may need to suck on the out let pipe to get the syphon going. Once the filter body and head is full of water, turn the filter on and rock it from side to side, after a few "on and off" the filter should be purged of air and running silently.

cheers Darrel


----------



## doobiw55 (14 Oct 2011)

I have the filter atleast 1 1/2ft below the tank I have opened the holes to about 6mm and have the taps fully open, the rattling noise has gone but it's still not super silent as ever said, I have a evo 120 with external and it makes a fraction of the noise and it's closer to my bed.

Tom


----------



## si-man (14 Oct 2011)

Every eheim I've had has never been silent. Had a 2211, 2213 and a 2217. Not in my room so doesn't really bother me


----------

